# TwitchTunes



## mmattbtw (Jul 19, 2021)

mmattbtw submitted a new resource:

TwitchTunes - A Twitch Song Request Bot that works with Spotify



> TwitchTunes is a Twitch bot that connects with Spotify, to work as a song request bot.
> 
> *If you need help with setup, join the TwitchTunes support Discord server -> https://discord.gg/vYMU58BZBw*
> `⚙` Setup
> ...



Read more about this resource...


----------



## Gubbert (Dec 13, 2021)

The discord link is expired


----------

